# Zugriff auf Siemens S7 per libnodave (MPI)



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

Hallo,

ich versuche per MPI (angeschlossen an eine InterfaceCard CP 5613A2) auf eine Siemens S7 (CPU317-2 PN/DP) zuzugreifen. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, muss ich einen COM-Port angeben, der mir den Zuriff erlaubt. Gibt es einen Standard-Port, oder wo kann ich diesen einstellen?

Der MPI-Zugriff auf die Steuerung per Simatic funktioniert, doch leider nicht per libnodave. Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie die Parameter für das Testprogramm testMPI gesetzt sein müssen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus - Tino Langer


----------



## seeba (2 November 2005)

Tino schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich versuche per MPI (angeschlossen an eine InterfaceCard CP 5613A2) auf eine Siemens S7 (CPU317-2 PN/DP) zuzugreifen. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, muss ich einen COM-Port angeben, der mir den Zuriff erlaubt. Gibt es einen Standard-Port, oder wo kann ich diesen einstellen?
> 
> ...



CP's werden über das S7online Interface angesprochen. Es muss also SIMATIC NET oder eine andere Siemens-Software mit S7-Schnittstelle (natürlich ohne Autorisierierung, da es nur wegen den Treibern installiert wird) installiert sein. Dann kannst du mit der testS7online.exe etwas rumspielen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

Ok, das Programm testS7Online läuft, nur sind die Aussagen schleierhaft. Wie sind diese denn zu interpretieren? Beendet wird die Application mit einem error -128=unexpected fundtion code in answer...


```
LoadLibrary(S7onlinx.dll) returned 10000000)
GetProcAddress returned 100020EA)
GetProcAddress returned 10006C2E)
GetProcAddress returned 1000725B)
GetProcAddress returned 100054B7)
GetProcAddress returned 1000605A)
handle: 0  error:0
header:: 0x3A,0x04,0x00,0x00,0x50,0x66,0x00,0x02,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x22,0x01,0x12,0x00,0xFB,0x01,0x00,0x3C,0x00,0x50,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x28,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x12,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
data:: 0x00,0x00,0xFA,0xF4,0xF5,0xFD,0xFF,0x2F,0xAF,0xFB,0xF7,0xFB,0xFF,0xFE,0xFF,0x1F,0xFD,0x7A,0xF7,0xDB,0xFE,0xFE,0x3F,0xAA,0xFD,0xEF,0xFA,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0x7F,0xCF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFD,0xF8,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0x6F,0xBF,0x7F,0xFB,0xDF,0xFF,0xFF,0xAF,0xFF,0x7F,0xDF,0xFF,0xF6,0xFB,0xBD,0xFF,0x0B,0xE7,0xEE,0xFF,0xFF,
header:: 0x3A,0x04,0x00,0x00,0x50,0x67,0x00,0x02,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x22,0x01,0x15,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x3C,0x00,0x50,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x17,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x15,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
data:: 0x00,0x00,0xFA,0xF4,0xF5,0xFD,0xFF,0x2F,0xAF,0xFB,0xF7,0xFB,0xFF,0xFE,0xFF,0x1F,0xFD,0x7A,0xF7,0xDB,0xFE,0xFE,0x3F,0xAA,0xFD,0xEF,0xFA,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0x7F,0xCF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFD,0xF8,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0x6F,0xBF,0x7F,0xFB,0xDF,0xFF,0xFF,0xAF,0xFF,0x7F,0xDF,0xFF,0xF6,0xFB,0xBD,0xFF,0x0B,0xE7,0xEE,0xFF,0xFF,
header:: 0x3A,0x04,0x00,0x00,0x50,0x68,0x00,0x02,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x22,0x01,0x12,0x00,0xFB,0x01,0x00,0x3C,0x00,0x50,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x28,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x12,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
data:: 0x00,0x00,0xFA,0xF4,0xF5,0xFD,0xFF,0x2F,0xAF,0xFB,0xF7,0xFB,0xFF,0xFE,0xFF,0x1F,0xFD,0x7A,0xF7,0xDB,0xFE,0xFE,0x3F,0xAA,0xFD,0xEF,0xFA,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0x7F,0xCF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFD,0xF8,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0x6F,0xBF,0x7F,0xFB,0xDF,0xFF,0xFF,0xAF,0xFF,0x7F,0xDF,0xFF,0xF6,0xFB,0xBD,0xFF,0x0B,0xE7,0xEE,0xFF,0xFF,
header:: 0x3A,0x04,0x00,0x00,0x50,0x69,0x00,0x02,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x22,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x7F,0x00,0x00,0x80,0x00,0x50,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x1A,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x7F,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
data:: 0x30,0x10,0x30,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x9F,
daveListReachablePartners List length: 126
Active device at address:0
Active device at address:2
ConnectPLC
header:: 0x3A,0x04,0x00,0x00,0x50,0x6E,0x00,0x02,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x40,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x50,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
data:: 
header:: 0x3A,0x04,0x00,0x00,0x50,0x6F,0x00,0x02,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x40,0x01,0x06,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x7E,0x00,0x50,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x02,0x00,0x72,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
data:: 0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
PDU header: 0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,
plen: 8 dlen: 0
Parameter: 0xF0,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x01,0x03,0xC0,
header:: 0x3A,0x04,0x00,0x00,0x50,0x00,0x00,0x02,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x40,0x06,0x06,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x12,0x00,0x50,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
data:: 0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
PDU header: 0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
plen: 0 dlen: 0
PDU header: 0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
plen: 0 dlen: 0
header:: 0x3A,0x04,0x00,0x00,0x50,0x00,0x00,0x02,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x40,0x07,0x06,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0xE0,0x01,0x50,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
data:: 0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
PDU header: 0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
plen: 0 dlen: 0
PDU header: 0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
plen: 0 dlen: 0

*** Partner offered PDU length: 0

PDU header: 0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x0E,0x00,0x00,
plen: 14 dlen: 0
Parameter: 0x04,0x01,0x12,0x0A,0x10,0x02,0x00,0x10,0x00,0x00,0x83,0x00,0x00,0x00,
_daveExchange PDU number: 65535
header:: 0x3A,0x04,0x00,0x00,0x50,0x00,0x00,0x02,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x40,0x07,0x06,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0xE0,0x01,0x50,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
data:: 0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
result of exchange: 0
PDU header: 0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
plen: 0 dlen: 0
_daveSetupReceivedPDU() returned: 0=ok
_daveTestReadResult() returned: -128=Unexpected function code in answer
error -128=Unexpected function code in answer
Now disconnecting
```


----------



## seeba (2 November 2005)

Probiers mal mit simpleS7online.exe.


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

Hallo,

ein solches Tool ist leider bei der aktuellen libnodave 0.8 nicht dabei. Wenn ich den Parameter --listall angebe, um alle DBs zu erhalten, dann zeigt das Tool 0 Stück pro typ an, noch mit dem gleichen Fehler -128.

Muss in der Siemens-Software etwas spezielles eingestellt werden?

Vielen Dank für die Mühe - sorry - Tino


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

ok, eine neue Erkenntniss,

wenn ich bei "PC-Station einstellen" für einen Zugangspunkt das Protokoll auf PROFIBUS setze, und dann wieder auf MPI, dann lässt sich der Inhalt der SPS einmalig auslesen, ein 2. Mal nicht...

Ich bin verwirrt :-(


----------



## seeba (2 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ok, eine neue Erkenntniss,
> 
> wenn ich bei "PC-Station einstellen" für einen Zugangspunkt das Protokoll auf PROFIBUS setze, und dann wieder auf MPI, dann lässt sich der Inhalt der SPS einmalig auslesen, ein 2. Mal nicht...
> 
> Ich bin verwirrt :-(



Das kommt mir spanisch vor.  :roll:

Probiers halt mal mit der Delphi-Demo. 

libnodave-0.8\DelphiComponent\Demo


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

... ein Neuanlauf des CP behebt das Problem... Macht sich da das selbe Problem bemerkbar wie bei einem TCP-Connect, wo der Socket/die Connection nicht geschlossen wird?


----------



## seeba (2 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... ein Neuanlauf des CP behebt das Problem... Macht sich da das selbe Problem bemerkbar wie bei einem TCP-Connect, wo der Socket/die Connection nicht geschlossen wird?



Das ist durchaus möglich. Zottel wird heute sicher auch nochmal reinschauen. Ich setzte es zwar ein, aber nicht mit dem CP5613, sondern eher 5511/5512 oder 5611 (bisher auch nicht produktiv).


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

Hallo,

für den TCP-Zugriff haben wir es schon mal gepatched - da schicken wir noch was zu, nun bleibt das Problem per MPI. Die Delphi-Applikation lässt sich starten, aber auch da bekomme ich keinen connect per MPI. Was hat es eigentlich mit dem COM-Port auf sich - wie finde ich den denn heraus, oder wo stelle ich diesen ein?

Tino


----------



## seeba (2 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> für den TCP-Zugriff haben wir es schon mal gepatched - da schicken wir noch was zu, nun bleibt das Problem per MPI. Die Delphi-Applikation lässt sich starten, aber auch da bekomme ich keinen connect per MPI. Was hat es eigentlich mit dem COM-Port auf sich - wie finde ich den denn heraus, oder wo stelle ich diesen ein?
> 
> Tino



Du darfst nicht MPI einstellen sondern musst S7online einstellen. Kopier die DLL ins Verzeichnis der Delphi-Anwendung... Dann geht's auch.


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

das bringt leider auch kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis :-(

Wie müsste denn eine commandline aussehen, wenn ich mit der testMPI.exe auf die SPS zugreifen wöllte?

Die lokale MPI-Adresse ist wie im Standard 0, die der SPS ist die 2, wie aber muss der COM-Port sein?

sorry - nice day - Tino


----------



## Zottel (2 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, das Programm testS7Online läuft, nur sind die Aussagen schleierhaft. Wie sind diese denn zu interpretieren? Beendet wird die Application mit einem error -128=unexpected fundtion code in answer...


Das bedeutet, daß die "Antwort" der CPU nicht ausgewertet werden konnte.

```
GetProcAddress returned 100020EA)
GetProcAddress returned 10006C2E)
GetProcAddress returned 1000725B)
GetProcAddress returned 100054B7)
GetProcAddress returned 1000605A)
```
Die dll 7onlinx.dll wurde auf dem System gefunden und enthält die erwarteten Funktionen.

```
handle: 0  error:0
```
Die dll hat ein gültiges handle für eine Verbindung geliefert.

```
...
 0x30,0x10,0x30,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x10,0x9F,
daveListReachablePartners List length: 126
Active device at address:0
Active device at address:2
```
Die Liste der Teilnehmer ist in Ordnung

```
ConnectPLC
...
PDU header: 0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,
plen: 0 dlen: 0
*** Partner offered PDU length: 0
```
Das ist Blödsinn. Die Verbindung zur CPU ist nicht zustande gekommen. Die Benutzung der Siemens-.dlls und Treiber ist brandneu und nicht ausgereift.
Insbesondere werden Fehler nicht frühzeitig erkannt.


> ... ein Neuanlauf des CP behebt das Problem... Macht sich da das selbe Problem bemerkbar wie bei einem TCP-Connect, wo der Socket/die Connection nicht geschlossen wird?


Eher nicht. Beim CP wird der Verbindungsaufbau eventuell nur funktioniere, wenn er in einem Grundzustand ist oder die Verbindung die 1. ist, weil die Befehlssequenzen für andere Fälle nicht bekannt sind.
Um eine TCP_verbindung zu schließen, solltest du das socket mit closePort schließen.


> wenn ich bei "PC-Station einstellen" für einen Zugangspunkt das Protokoll auf PROFIBUS setze, und dann wieder auf MPI, dann lässt sich der Inhalt der SPS einmalig auslesen, ein 2. Mal nicht...


Dann wird die Umstellung wohl eine Art Reset/Initialisierung des CP bewirken.
@seeba:
Ein Umstieg auf die Delphi-Version odder auf ein hypothetisches simples7online.exe bringt sicher gar nichts. Die in C geschriebenen Testprogramme sind immer die am besten getesteten und die Funktionalität der libnodave.dll ist in allen gleich.
Die "vereinfachten" Programme im Verzeichnis simplified sind auch nur als Beispiel für C-Programmierer gedacht, denen es zu kompliziert ist, den vollständigen Code, z.B. testMPI.c zum Vorbild zu nehmen. Nicht, daß ich C-Programmierer für dumm hielte, ich wurde um so etwas gebeten...


----------



## Zottel (2 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> das bringt leider auch kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis :-(
> 
> Wie müsste denn eine commandline aussehen, wenn ich mit der testMPI.exe auf die SPS zugreifen wöllte?


Wenn du einen MPI-Adapter an COM1 hättest:
testMPI COM1


> Die lokale MPI-Adresse ist wie im Standard 0, die der SPS ist die 2, wie aber muss der COM-Port sein?


Bei s7online muß der Name des Zugangspunktes existieren. Also s7online, wenn du den gleiche Zugangspunkt verwenden willst wie Step7. Neue Zugangspunkte kannst du im Dialog "PC-PG-Schnittstelle einstellen" in der Systemsteuerung hinzufügen.
Ich benutze zum Testen einen CP5511 und habe ihn meist auf CP5511(Auto) eingestellt.


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

Ich verwende eine MPI-Karte (InterfaceCard CP 5613A2) und eine Siemens S7 (CPU317-2 PN/DP). Per COM1 komme ich da leider nicht ran. Kann ich das irgendwie einstellen, oder brauche ich da so eine Art Koppler "MPI<->Seriell"? Ich stehe grade genz sehr auf dem Schlauch... :-(

Darf ich denn die S7Online.dll verbreiten? - sicher nicht, oder?

Danke für die Hilfe - Tino


----------



## Zottel (2 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verwende eine MPI-Karte (InterfaceCard CP 5613A2) und eine Siemens S7 (CPU317-2 PN/DP). Per COM1 komme ich da leider nicht ran. Kann ich das irgendwie einstellen, oder brauche ich da so eine Art Koppler "MPI<->Seriell"? Ich stehe grade genz sehr auf dem Schlauch... :-(


Ein Koppler "MPI<->Seriell" ist eben ein MPI-Adapter. Den bekommst du bei Siemens, Deltalogic, Helmholz und anderen. Die Kommunikation ist aber langsamer als ein CP. Eine CPU mit Ethernet-Schnittstelle würde ich immer über Ethernet ansprechen. Wenn du die CPU aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht mit dem allgemeinen Ethernet verbinden willst, steck einfach eine weitere Netzwerkkarte für 10 Euro in den PC. Ist doch viel billiger als ein CP.
CPs gehen halt nur über s7onlinx.dll und Treiber (und die zugehörigen Registry-Einträge).


> Darf ich denn die S7Online.dll verbreiten? - sicher nicht, oder?


Wohl nicht.
Wie das ist, wenn du eine kostenlose Demo irgendeiner Software installierst, die die dll mitbringt und nach Ablauf der Demo-Zeit die dll weiternutzt weiß ich auch nicht. Ich bin kein Anwalt.


----------

